# List



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Where can I get a comprehensive list of discounts offered to Senior Citizens? I think; there was one on this thread awhile back. Thinking it was proven to be fraudulent.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't really know if'n there is a correct "comprehensive" list?

Most all the discounts I've heard of, seen, or used were either posted at the place of business or I asked if they did offer such a discount. Of course there are the "famous ones" such as AAA, AARP, etc.

The post you mentioned in case you want to look at it again was called "Senior Discounts - Do you" started 6/12/14 last post was 7/15/14.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Senior discounts are drying up for the most part around here. Before the recession they were a lot more common, and a lot more generous. I suppose everyone is trying to get by these days.

The big senior discount in Nevada used to be the annual property tax rebate. That one fell by the wayside 3 years ago. I scanned the letter.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/22059150/starr.pdf

I just learned to live with it.


----------

